

"Chinese blondes" are probably not Roman descendants - quant18
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/gnxp/2010/11/no-romans-needed-to-explain-chinese-blondes/

======
widgetycrank
I actually know a few "100% Han Chinese" people who have slightly
brown/reddish hair. At first I thought they were dyed, but eventually I was
convinced that they were not.

In retrospect, I'm not really that surprised, considering China being
continental, and the amount of trade/migration over the centuries.

------
_grrr
The same trait occurs in Iran & Afghanistan too. Not sure why this link's on
HN though?

------
frederique
as guessed before reading the article, they are indeed the uygur people.

